
Amazon’s Tablet Is No Threat To Apple, It’s A Huge Threat To Google - colinprince
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/13/amazon-tablet-android/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Wow, what a poorly researched article! They can't see how Amazon could
possibly build an Android tablet for less than $299?

\-----

"The only way this sounds like it can compete with the iPad in any way is if
it’s extremely cheap. Like $299 or less cheap. But can Amazon really make a
9-inch multi-touch screen color tablet for that cheap? Unless it’s an absolute
piece of crap, that seems unlikely. There’s a reason why all other tablet
manufacturers are having problems getting their tablets down to even the key
$499 price point. "

\----

I guess they haven't heard of the Barnes and Noble Nook.
<http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/?cds2Pid=38496#logo>

I don't have one, but from the reports I've read, it's a pretty decent device.
Yeah, it's seven inches rather than nine but it retails for $249 and has been
on the market for months.

------
kaptain
This article seems to echo this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2283636>. I still find it difficult to
understand the business motivation behind Android; in this case, it seems
suicidal. All the work that Google has put into making Android an opening for
search (specifically, Google search) might go to waste if other companies
start tinkering with Android for their own purposes.

